

Your favorite freelance website to start making money - tbergeron

Hi!<p>I've been looking at lots of freelance job boards (such as oDesk, Elance, freelancer, guru, etc). I'm a software/web developer and I'd like to find some fun stuff to work on for some side money to help fund my startup ideas.<p>That is why I'm asking all of you freelancers out there, which is your favorite? Why is it your favorite? Which one is the safest from a freelancer point-of-view? (I don't want to get screwed).<p>This is an open discussion, any opinion is welcome!<p>Thanks and have a nice day!<p>- Tommy
======
chc
General consensus from the last million threads along these lines: oDesk is
the generally best of that bunch, and as long as you're working hourly and
using their spyware they guarantee you'll get paid — but being the best out of
those sites is kind of like being the winner of a paraplegic footrace. You'll
do much better as a freelancer if you can do without them.

~~~
tbergeron
Thanks for the response, what do you mean "their spyware"?

I'm looking for small projects and where I currently live, they're pretty rare
so that's why I'm looking online. But don't worry, I'm still looking offline
as well! :-P

~~~
chc
oDesk has this work log software they want you to use. You clock in, tell it
what you're doing, and it periodically takes screenshots so they can prove
you're doing what you say in the event of a dispute. (You don't _have_ to use
it, but their payment guarantee only applies to hours logged that way.)

Also, you might want to check out Craigslist. It still has a huge amount of
chaff to get through, but most freelancers I know recommend it over any of the
"real" freelance job sites.

~~~
tbergeron
Oh really? That's disturbing.

Craigslist's a good idea, didn't thought of it! Thanks

------
thedillio
Vworker.com (used to be rentacoder.com). Not only have I had good experiences
on there, the people that run it are great too.

------
helen842000
I've always had a good response both hiring and working on elance.

